# Funny Signs



## Vega_Lyra (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2017)

:lol:


----------



## Timetrvlr (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't have any photos of this but on the Navajo Reservation in New Mexico is a farm sign "No hope goat ranch". Near town some wag posted "No goat hope ranch".


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Seeker (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2019)

This one is just a few miles from us....at least  if there's a war I won't have trouble finding the secret bunker..


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## jerry old (Oct 11, 2019)

All posters: MORE, NEED MORE


----------



## jerry old (Oct 11, 2019)

You guys got those signs on expressway that warn you of traffic accidents and Amber Alerts-you can't read them at 70MPH


----------



## Pappy (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## toffee (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## toffee (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## toffee (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Ferocious (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Ferocious (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Ferocious (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Catlady (Oct 21, 2019)

I don't have a picture of it (shucks) but I saw a highway sign in Texas, just south of San Antonio, that said;

*This is God's country, don't drive through it like hell*


----------



## Pappy (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Apr 17, 2020)

I don't have a picture of this either but when I was driving up the Alcan once  and SO HUNGRY, there was a little cafe by a lake with a sign out front that said:
JUICY HAMBURGERS
            WORMS.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 17, 2020)

A little Kansas/Wizard of Oz humor


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 26, 2022)

In one fast food place where I worked, we were having a slow night. Two of my coworkers went out and rearranged some of the sign letters to read

BUMBUGGERS AND 
FRENCH THRILLS


----------



## win231 (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Nov 27, 2022)

Define "Lazy"


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Liberty (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Liberty (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Liberty (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Liberty (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 15, 2022)

The snail sign is a multi-lingual replacement for the slow sign.
SOTP? Dyslexic maybe, drunk, probably.
That future sign. I'm surprised that some graffiti artist has daubed: "Back To," on it.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2022)

I just noticed something about that sign if some of the letters are blocked out:


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2022)




----------

